# SyncMaster T 2233 BW wirklich kaufen?



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

Ich weis schon das es zurzeit viele Threads über Spielemonitore gibt nur da wird eben nur gefragt welchen man kaufen sollte. 
Bin grade ziemlich knapp bei Kasse und ich überlege mir schon seit ein paar Tagen den SyncMaster T 2233 BW anstatt dem Syncmaster t220 zu holen. Der kostet immerhin 50€ weniger und ist bei Media Markt auf Platz 1 und der t220 auf Platz 4. 
Ich weis nur das die glaube ich nur eine andere Reaktionszeit haben. Also der t220 hat 2ms und der T 2233 BW hat 5ms. Ich denke aber nicht das man da einen Unterschied merken würde.
Möchte halt nur nicht 50€ mehr ausgeben für was ich nachher sowieso nicht merken werde.

Also ist der t220 wirklich die 50€ mehr wert? Wenn ja, wieso?


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

ich möchte mir auch bald einen neuen bildschrim kaufen und habe mir diese frage oft schon gestellt

also ich denke ich würde mir den t220 holen, denn der 2233BW ist nur 15€ billiger...
aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

Wieso 15€?
Bei mir ist da ein Unterschied von 50€.


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Wieso 15€?
> Bei mir ist da ein Unterschied von 50€.


also

Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22CMKKFV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


Samsung SyncMaster T220, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22TWHSUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

Ja das sind aber die Preise von online Shops. Ich will mir den ja net bestellen sondern in nem laden kaufen.
Und da kostet der t220 249,99€ und der T 2233 BW 199,99€.*
*


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Ja das sind aber die Preise von online Shops. Ich will mir den ja net bestellen sondern in nem laden kaufen.
> Und da kostet der t220 249,99€ und der T 2233 BW 199,99€.


achso wusste ich nicht

warum nicht online??


----------



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

Weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten kann nen neuen Monitor zu bekommen^^. Und ich will nicht nochmal versandkosten zahlen. Wie gesagt, ich bin grade knapp bei Kasse.


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten kann nen neuen Monitor zu bekommen^^. Und ich will nicht nochmal versandkosten zahlen. Wie gesagt, ich bin grade knapp bei Kasse.


achso     

in welchem laden möchtest du den monitor denn kaufen??
denn eigenlich gibt es auch läden die billiger sind.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (8. November 2008)

Mindfactory: Bestell kurz nach Mitternacht und Versandkosten entfallen.

22"; Samsung SyncMaster T220 2ms 20000:1 300 - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Netbooks und vieles mehr!

Wartezeit ist bei Nachname praktisch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

Also ich würde den eigentlich schon am Montag dann haben da mein Bruder in der nähe vom Saturn arbeitet und er mir den dann mitnehmen kann. Da ist er für 199,99€ vorhanden.

Aber jetzt mal zu meiner Frage.
Besteht zwischen den beiden Monitoren ein Unterschied den man wirklich beim zocken bemerkt?


----------



## emmaspapa (8. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Also ich würde den eigentlich schon am Montag dann haben da mein Bruder in der nähe vom Saturn arbeitet und er mir den dann mitnehmen kann. Da ist er für 199,99€ vorhanden.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal zu meiner Frage.
> Besteht zwischen den beiden Monitoren ein Unterschied den man wirklich beim zocken bemerkt?



Eins vorab, bestelle den TFT online und Du hast ein 14tätiges Rückgaberecht das Du im normalen Handel nicht bzw, selten hast (Kulanz des Verkäufers). Ich kenne den T2233 BW nicht, habe aber auch schon mit 5ms keine Probleme beim zocken gehabt.


----------



## Philipp1991 (8. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Eins vorab, bestelle den TFT online und Du hast ein 14tätiges Rückgaberecht das Du im normalen Handel nicht bzw, selten hast (Kulanz des Verkäufers).



Soll das jetzt heißen dass ich, wenn ich den Monitor beim Saturn kaufe, den dann bei Defekt nicht Umtauschen kann?

Oder kann ich den dann nur nicht mehr zurückgeben?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (8. November 2008)

Er redet nicht von Garantiefall (Defekt) sondern von Widerrufsrecht (14tägiges Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen). Wenn du zB nen Pixelfehlerklasse 2 TFT kaufst und einen Pixelfehler mitten auf dem Schirm hast (der enorm stören kann), kannst du den TFT nicht per Garantie umtauschen, da mehrere Pixelfehler "erlaubt" sind.

Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia


----------



## haselpopasel (9. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen dass ich, wenn ich den Monitor beim Saturn kaufe, den dann bei Defekt nicht Umtauschen kann?
> 
> Oder kann ich den dann nur nicht mehr zurückgeben?


Keine Panik ! Aus Erfahrung weiß ich das der Umtausch von Geräte ,in den Elektrobaumärkten auch bei z.b. Pixelfehler beim Monitor, meist kein Problem ist. Im Gegenteil ,bei Media Markt bekommt man meist gleich ein Ersatzgerät! Gruß


----------



## Philipp1991 (9. November 2008)

Na da bin ich ja erleichtert. Aber Auf meinem 17" tft hab ich auch grade einen Pixelfehler und empfinde den überhaupt nicht als störend. Hab mich daran gewöhnt. 

Aber welchen Monitor soll ich denn nun nehmen? Ist denn zwischen den beiden so ein großer Unterschied dass ich da doch lieber den t220 nehmen sollte oder kann ich da auch beruhigt zum T 2233 BW greifen?


----------



## AjS (9. November 2008)

wenn du den bei saturn kaufen willst und der da 50€ billiger ist dann würde ich schon den T2233BW
kaufen aber wenn du dich doch entscheidest den online zu kaufen dann nimm den t220, ist ja nur 
10€ billiger.

Mfg AjS


----------



## Philipp1991 (9. November 2008)

Wo liegt denn jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem T 2233 BW und dem t220?


----------



## emmaspapa (9. November 2008)

Philipp1991 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem T 2233 BW und dem t220?




Guckst Du hier http:www.prad.de
Da kannst Du im Monitorvergleich beide gegenüber stellen .....


----------



## Philipp1991 (10. November 2008)

Hab jetzt den T 2233 BW vor mir stehen und muss echt sagen dass der mir richtig gut gefällt. War definitiv keine Fehlentscheidung.


----------

